# What is your grail Orient?



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

For me, it is the Constellation FDJ02003W0. Hacking, handwinding, GMT, anti-reflective coating, sapphire, power reserve, 40mm. Available with black or white dial, as well as two-tone.


----------



## Gawain (Jun 19, 2007)

A grail that is not expensive.... no THAT'S a plan.... ; )


Capture by Gawain33, on Flickr


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

I would like this someday


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

Rose gold retrograde for me. I can't convince myself to get it, because I already have a white retrograde.


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)

I just got it. Eminence


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

I read this thread when it first started, and thought to myself how stupid and pointless.
In watch parlance, a true 'grail' is something potentially unattainable ....
Either because it's beyond your financial means or exceedingly rare.

So why announce to the (watch collecting) World what your grail Orient is, because someone might just come along and steal it. :think:
So I kept schtum. :-x

With incredible, almost ironic timing, yesterday, a watch that I had considered a long term grail (I've watched it being re-listed over and over, time and again, on Yahoo Japan auctions for the last 20 months), but was *unwilling*, rather than unable, to pay the seller's asking price for - sold to someone else ! o|

It was first listed on Yahoo Japan auctions on 26th December 2011, with a pretty poor set of photos.
The seller's initial asking price was 59,500 Yen, later reduced to 39,500 and subsequently 35,000.

If you know anything about Seiko 7A38's and their derivatives, then you'll know that's still 'silly money' territory. :roll:

Here it is (or should I more correctly say) was:

http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g104664844


*★ORIENT by SEIKO-7A38ムーブメント搭載/1980年代 超レア品★*


























Like I said, lousy photos.
But this Orient J39701-70 was different. The dial carried the 1985 Indy 500 logo:










But now it's gone. :-(

Yes, I had *****ed about it on my own forum too:
Topic: Some wry observations on Orient J39 pricing - Seiko 7A38 - by the numbers


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

So I guess I'll have to console myself with this bog-standard beater, for which I paid a mere 13 Euros (approx $17.50). :-d


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm lucky to have bought this Orient Star (produced in 2005) in December last year, yeah my grail. 









Beside this, the white 300m diver is a watch I would love to have.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

For me it's the *OrientStar WZ0041DV*.









Such red dials are quite rare and i think it looks absolutely amazing. Too bad it's JDM only so i'd have to import it from the land of the rising sun... One day...


----------



## lordkifar (Apr 8, 2011)

Black saturation and yellow revolver


















and i acquired both of them on the same day last week and loving them dearly.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

until I get enough money to buy this baby, I will have to settle with this one (incoming next week btw)


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1199243
> 
> 
> until I get enough money to buy this baby, I will have to settle with this one (incoming next week btw)
> ...


What are these model #'s?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Orient Saturation Diver 300m CFD0C001B and Orient King Diver cal.469 40th anniversary LE SEM7F002B


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm lucky enought to have many rare Orients. However, there are few that I would love to have these:







All are next to impossible to find


----------



## archimedes (Aug 17, 2011)

Krosya said:


> I'm lucky enought to have many rare Orients. However, there are few that I would love to have these .... All are next to impossible to find


I had tried to find the titanium slide rule watch for some time (CEM58001BW) ... no luck, though 

Of those three you posted ... WOW ! the center one, in particular, is just fantastic.

Do you happen to know the size and model number for that one?

EDIT - looks like WV0011NT 50mm Orient Mecha-Trenics (circa 2004) 

Display back, too, for the three independent movements (!!!)


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't think I could do much better than this Orient World Heritage LE that I got a while back...










Anzac's Orient WatchSpot: The World Heritage LE from Orient..

Cheers


----------



## OrientAndyUK (Jan 7, 2011)

For me it was the Orient posidean until I was lucky enough to pick one up earlier this year.


Orient Poseidon 05 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr

Now it would be the 300M Pro Saturation in black and gold. b-)


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

Wanna Sell yours? 



anzac1957 said:


> I don't think I could do much better than this Orient World Heritage LE that I got a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Krosya said:


> Wanna Sell yours?


Sorry, but no....


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

anzac1957 said:


> Sorry, but no....


Somehow I knew what your answer would be. Oh well, if you change your mind.......


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldn't consider this a grail, but it's an Orient that I want and cannot afford at the moment: Orient Star Chrono, WZ0011DY.










Pic is from Watch Tanaka, I'm not affiliated with them.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Dimman said:


> I wouldn't consider this a grail, but it's an Orient that I want and cannot afford at the moment: Orient Star Chrono, WZ0011DY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks stunning !


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally!!! I just found my grail Orient, in Jakarta Orient Center today. (After a long long quest.)
The Orient CFA02004B0 world time / power reserve! 
It's 10 o'clock in Jakarta, 18:00 in Istanbul/Cairo, 16:00 in London, 11:00 in New York. All shown in the nice dial of a mechanical watch. 
I'm over the moon 









It's basically a GMT (+ 23 Other Cities) thanks to it's rotating 24h inner ring, and the watch's in-house automatic movement continuously rotates the 24h ring.

(In almost all other world time watches, you have to turn the 24h ring by yourself manually, in order to see the current time at other cities. This watch, keeps all 24 cities up-to-date, and you see the time instantly, for any given city, at all times.)


----------



## daniel9399 (Feb 2, 2010)

I had to agree with this fella on the meaning of "grail"! It is actually a good thing to have craving for something nice but yet, affordable. I know it's always said "it's best to aim further" but sometimes aiming for the impossible causes a great deal of depressions. People who tend to aim for something more affordable and realistic, will most likely have a satisfactory and happy life. Yes, Orient watches are very fast moving items...the moment you refresh your browser, the watch is probably taken by someone else. I had that experience before, I cut and paste the price of the watch into my currency converter, decided to buy but then.....it's sold out in a second!



Seiko7A38 said:


> I read this thread when it first started, and thought to myself how stupid and pointless.
> In watch parlance, a true 'grail' is something potentially unattainable ....
> Either because it's beyond your financial means or exceedingly rare.
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel9399 (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG..... I'm in love with this Orient Star!!!! How much does it cost? It's got the latest Tag Heuer Carrera look and feel...



Dimman said:


> I wouldn't consider this a grail, but it's an Orient that I want and cannot afford at the moment: Orient Star Chrono, WZ0011DY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

A bit under $1900* on Rakuten at the moment.

Also driven by a Seiko column wheel chrono, just like some TAGs. 

* Edit: 189000-216000 Japanese Yen seems to be the range.


----------



## daniel9399 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dimman... The price on this beauty is pretty steep, near some budget swiss auto chronos to be exact. However, it really looks great. Hope to own one someday too.


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

BarisKiris said:


> Finally!!! I just found my grail Orient, in Jakarta Orient Center today. (After a long long quest.)
> The Orient CFA02004B0 world time / power reserve!
> It's 10 o'clock in Jakarta, 18:00 in Istanbul/Cairo, 16:00 in London, 11:00 in New York. All shown in the nice dial of a mechanical watch.
> I'm over the moon
> ...


Great Watch! Actually Orient made several other models with this type of World Time function. There were several M-Force models. But here are a couple that some people may not know about:

Same as above model was used in other brands (still has Orient movement in it). One of them is National Geographic:



And here is a really uncommon one - wind-up clock for the World Traveler:


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

daniel9399 said:


> Dimman... The price on this beauty is pretty steep, near some budget swiss auto chronos to be exact. However, it really looks great. Hope to own one someday too.


Budget Swiss chronographs don't have column wheels. This one does. 

Not technically a grail, but I'm not comfortable spending that kind of money on a watch.

Yet.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Have them both


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately...or fortunately my grails are a bit like this:


----------



## metalheart (Sep 12, 2010)

For the life of me I can't seem to remember, but wasn't there a perpetual calendar by Orient years ago?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

metalheart said:


> For the life of me I can't seem to remember, but wasn't there a perpetual calendar by Orient years ago?


Orient did make "perpetual" calendar watches for a very long time but not in the true sense.

I don't know of any perpetual autos ever made by them. Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Dan83bz said:


> Orient did make "perpetual" calendar watches for a very long time but not in the true sense.
> 
> I don't know of any perpetual autos ever made by them. Of course I could be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 1498603


And for something more vintage and better looking, a 1959 model, a grand-daddy of Orient perpetuals. If there were any made in S/S , it would surely be on my have-to-get list:


----------



## Time_Keeper (May 30, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> That looks stunning !


Looks like Tag Heuer Cal. 1887 from Seiko Instruments Cal. 6s37


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Time_Keeper said:


> Looks like Tag Heuer Cal. 1887 from Seiko Instruments Cal. 6s37


Yup. Looks exactly like it, in fact.


----------



## freeboy (Apr 3, 2012)

That is one very cool watch
oops need error, thought it would reference the post 
this is for the gmt world... Although I find it busy, I love the rotating bezel from movement so you have all the world times at a glance..


----------



## Redaccess (Oct 4, 2018)

I have one Orient 1959 21 jewels


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Redaccess said:


> I have one Orient 1959 21 jewels


No photos? &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

My grail Orient - I'd say, first and foremost a Tenbeat. And then, either a WZ0031DS or WZ0021DS.


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

Eran said:


> My grail Orient - I'd say, first and foremost a Tenbeat. And then, either a WZ0031DS or WZ0021DS.


Tenbeat would be nice - I only came across it once and it sold for obscene amount of money. Others - while they have Orient badge on them - they are really Seiko inside.

As for me - I got most of my grail Orients. There are may be 2-3 I wouldnt mind finding, but after getting this one - I'm pretty happy:


----------



## bleached (Dec 4, 2017)

It doesn't exist. Either a 36mm Bambino V2 or small seconds.


----------



## Miguel (May 4, 2008)

I found it when it was already discontinued. That's a shame, I think it is thee more beautiful and elegant version of the world time. I was lucky (WZ0031JC):









Someone it selling it at ebay at almost US$ 2000!!! more than 3x what I paid.

Cheers,

Miguel


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Orient Star Seeker GMT. Everything I want in a watch and then some.

















I see they are available on the 'bay and amazon, but juuuuust out of reach, financially...


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> Orient Star Seeker GMT. Everything I want in a watch and then some.
> 
> I see they are available on the 'bay and amazon, but juuuuust out of reach, financially...


I fully concur with that choice, although I struggle between the white/black dial. And one more... the Polaris GMT/white dial. Just wish it came with a bracelet instead of a strap. So I'd have to say both the Star Seeker and the Polaris for me.


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

My grail Orient doesn't exist as far as I know, but it would look like this 
gorgeous 45mm RA-AA001B but be sized like my Ray II. I can either bite the Yobokies bullet and pay almost as much for a bezel and insert as I did for the watch, or keep looking for a more affordable solution.


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Krosya said:


> Others - while they have Orient badge on them - they are really Seiko inside.


This is incorrect information. 
Seiko has nothing to do with Orient.

Check this out:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiko_Group


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

My information is correct. First - read your own wiki reference link. there is info on Orient at the bottom.
second - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orient_Watch
third, if you knew more about the Orient watches - you would know that they never made their own chronographer (mechanical that is) and only used Seiko higher end watches for the chronos. Almost the same story with a high beat - while there were a few Orient designed and made high beat watches, most common ones are re-badged seiko. Just look at the GM line of Orients. If you never saw inside of these (high beat or chrono) you could never tell.


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Krosya, 
I can clearly see that Seiko is under Seiko Holdings Co and that Orient is under Seiko Epson. That is what the wiki states. 
Those are two different companies under one umbrella company. 
It also states in the first paragraph of the article that:
Seiko Group (セイコー・グループ Seikō Gurūpu) is a Japanese corporate group consisting of three core companies Seiko Holdings Corp. (Seiko), Seiko Instruments Inc. (SII) and Seiko Epson Corp (Epson). They were independent companies linked together by the common thread of timepiece technology.

Also, from the Orient watch wiki:
https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Orient

You can read this:

The Orient Watch Company is one of the largest producers of mechanical watches in Japan. It is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Seiko Epson but designs and manufactures separately from Seiko.

Orient is unusual in that they produce all of their own movements, including most components, in-house. Also, most of their movements are produced in Japan, rather than in overseas factories as is the case for most Seiko and Citizen products.


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

You can interpret what wiki says any way you like - if you ever actually work on watches, see the movements and markings on them, you will see what I am talking about. Orient (as well as Seiko and others) did a lot of re-badging/re-using parts and movements. Sure each company did a lot of their own designs. But in some cases (high beats, chronos) Orient just was never there enough, yet they wanted to have something , so they "borrowed" Seiko movements for that. Again, if you dont believe me - open some watches up and see whats inside.


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Krosya said:


> You can interpret what wiki says any way you like - if you ever actually work on watches, see the movements and markings on them, you will see what I am talking about. Orient (as well as Seiko and others) did a lot of re-badging/re-using parts and movements. Sure each company did a lot of their own designs. But in some cases (high beats, chronos) Orient just was never there enough, yet they wanted to have something , so they "borrowed" Seiko movements for that. Again, if you dont believe me - open some watches up and see whats inside.


First you say Orient are "Seiko inside" but now you say Orient "borrowed" from Seiko.

Did you even ask me if I have seen the insides of an Orient? 
Well, I have. 
I have owned many Orient watches and have seen the insides of all my watches.

Did you miss this part???
 It is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Seiko Epson but designs and manufactures separately from Seiko.

I have given you evidence, and you have only given your opinion. But hey, thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

The argument started regarding the two DS line chronographs I mentioned, and yes they are Seiko movement inside. However a mighty good movement at that, which Tag Heuer also borrowed, so nothing wrong with those! Other than this, most Orient calibers are fairly independently engineered, although some did start their lives as Seiko derivatives many years ago. The Tenbeat movement was Orient - but too expensive to make - so for the slightly lower beat GM they took Seiko; and so on. That's still way more independence than most brands out there...


----------



## excalibur-x (Dec 20, 2017)

Owning the Pepsi Mako 2 and Bambino cream v2 I didn't think I will ever want another Orient watch, but after trying the WZ0011AF on my wrist, it became a grail.


----------



## excalibur-x (Dec 20, 2017)

Ooops, double post.


----------



## TZ250 (Oct 1, 2018)

181903 said:


> I wouldn't consider this a grail, but it's an Orient that I want and cannot afford at the moment: Orient Star Chrono, WZ0011DY.
> 
> Pic is from Watch Tanaka, I'm not affiliated with them.


This post will cause me to buy another Orient!


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

Seiko7A38 said:


> I read this thread when it first started, and thought to myself how stupid and pointless.
> In watch parlance, a true 'grail' is something potentially unattainable ....
> Either because it's beyond your financial means or exceedingly rare.
> 
> ...


The thing about 'Grail's is that you should never give up the quest.









Some 6 years after I posted that - and over 7½ years since I first clapped eyes on one, another Orient J39701-70 with the 1985 Indy 500 dial logo finally popped up on Yahoo Japan, in the first week of September, described as they often do over there, as 'Unconfirmed Junk'.










https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u299733785


























































It may have been 'Junk' as far as the seller was concerned, but to me it was a long sought after grail. 
I emailed my Japanese buddy and asked him to proxy bid on it for me (giving him a large maximum bid margin).
Turned out there wasn't much other interest and 'we' won it for the comparative bargain price of 5,500 Yen ($51).


















It's currently winging its way over from Japan.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

My grail Orient is the WE0021NA


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

I love the Bambino and enjoyed modding a Mako II, but I wanted an Orient Star from the beginning. Took the plunge. This is from the Contemporary line - sometimes called the Open Heart Modern. Too fussy for some, but that's what I like about it. I understand they updated the movement this year to a 50hr reserve.


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

ConvicTech said:


> My grail Orient is the WE0021NA


Note that the NA is the women's version, a small *31mm *wide case. You might actually be referring to the similarly styled but 42mm wide model, *WE0031FS*.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

SEM6W001W2 ... love the classic simple look and the depth of the dial's triangulated ridge pattern.

Now several years old and seemingly unavailable anywhere.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

That is very good looking, has a Seiko SARB vibe to it. Orient made some killer dials some years back. Look up the first M Force series EX01 / 04 the dials are incredible, not really appropriate for a true diver but still striking.


----------



## crcalhoun26 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pro Saturation Diver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> Orient Star Seeker GMT. Everything I want in a watch and then some.
> 
> View attachment 13617395
> 
> ...


I got the white dial as a birthday present a few years ago. So glad I opted for that instead of the black dial. Easier to dress up or down. Has been on every work trip and vacation since!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't have a grail watch as such but I'm really looking forward to that Orient Star Outdoor with the green dial I ordered tonight.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I have lots of Orient watches. Favs are Bambino V3 and I have all colors of the V3. The two Orients that I am eyeing and do not yet have are the Kamasu and the Elegant Classic. So my grail is probably the Elegant Classic.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

My grail Orient only exists in my mind.

A Mako with green dial, gold hands and markers, great lume and sapphire crystal. (Iinspired by the Seiko SARB017).


----------



## Mikey_lo (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

White PSD....which I was lucky to obtain earlier this year. 

brash


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

An Orient SK Diver with a screw down crown, 200M, and sapphire.


----------



## 60degN (Dec 30, 2019)

My grail is Orient Star Standard Date with carbon fibre dial, DV02002B.


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

I was lucky enough to find my grail (Millenium) a few years ago..


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Orient Standard Date, with the carbon fiber black dial.


----------



## 60degN (Dec 30, 2019)

Yay, got my grail in the mail today!

My new Orient Star Standard Date with carbon fibre dial:


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

Explorient


----------



## raistlin (Aug 20, 2010)

60degN said:


> Yay, got my grail in the mail today!
> 
> My new Orient Star Standard Date with carbon fibre dial:
> 
> View attachment 14838181


Man that's a looker! With the DV (407) movement right?


----------



## 60degN (Dec 30, 2019)

raistlin said:


> Man that's a looker! With the DV (407) movement right?


Thanks! And yes, the movement is 40751.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Orient Star GMT


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

An Orient Star 200m Diver would be awesome..... which colour/combo though?










It would probably be the black.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Orient Star Seeker GMT in white face.
Grail because it's beyond the budget of a fixed income retirement.
The trick to a financially successful retirement is to die before one runs out of money. So, the more watches, etc. purchased, means one has to die sooner. Like everything else in life, it's a trade-off, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

The Netuno!


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

I think any vintage Orient from the 50's, early 60's in good condition would be my grail for Orient


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

mine was this...


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Predator1st said:


> The Netuno!


Blue or Black?


----------



## chuck78 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

For me, its the Orient Star WZ0041DV. It is very rare and very hard to get. It is a red dial that punches way above any other Orient in my opinion. But I got tired of looking so eventually bought Orient Star Salmon dial Explorer and to get the red dial, I was lucky to get Seiko SARB011 at the right time so I think I won't need Orient Star Red dial.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-zyAh8neij/


----------



## winhansse7 (Feb 25, 2020)

Here's mine and my first Orient then followed by 5 more. And getting Orient Classic Watch 1926 on the way


----------



## winhansse7 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think a rose-gold Orient Star Elegant Classic would be my 'grail' Orient. 

They are starting to get hard to find new now, and after import costs, tend to be north of $500. Wish I pulled the trigger about a year ago when I saw a couple around $300. I can't drop $500+ knowing this.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

WZ0031DD - Orient Subaru 360 is my Orient grail, it is also a good way to knock off the Salmon dial itch


----------

